# I have questions about my new Paperwhite 2nd generation



## Doodle Mom (Oct 2, 2012)

Have a question...plugged my kindle intoo my Mac desk top and registered it.  It is fully charged and there is no icon so I can eject it.  How do I remove it safely?  Thanks


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Doodle Mom said:


> Have a question...plugged my kindle intoo my Mac desk top and registered it. It is fully charged and there is no icon so I can eject it. How do I remove it safely? Thanks


I have a mac and use calibre to eject it. if it does not say "plugged in" you can just unplug it.

Can anyone confirm or deny the claim that the new PW2 can be turned all the way off in regard to the lighting or is it the same as the PW1 where its not completely off?


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

My PW2 arrived earlier today as expected.  I just finished charging it.  It's my first Paperwhite.  Everything looks OK so far but I haven't sat down and examined it that closely.  My only issue is that the black mini usb charging cable doesn't fit inside too tightly.  It feels loose and doesn't go in all the way.  I'm not willing to push it in harder to find out.  Maybe it's just the new cable


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> Can anyone confirm or deny the claim that the new PW2 can be turned all the way off in regard to the lighting or is it the same as the PW1 where its not completely off?


Although it's been reported elsewhere that the light goes completely off, I can say, that at least on my new PW2, it does not go completely off. It does, however, get very, very dark, especially when compared to the original PW.

Here are two pics; one has the original PW and the PW and the other is only of the new PW2. Both were taken in my bathroom with the door closed with my iPod touch with no flash. They are very grainy because of that, but hopefully you can see there is a very dim light from the PW2. The setting was 0 on both of them.



















To test, just set it on 0, then go in a completely dark room. I'll be interested to find if it's just mine.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

laurie_lu said:


> My PW2 arrived earlier today as expected. I just finished charging it. It's my first Paperwhite. Everything looks OK so far but I haven't sat down and examined it that closely. My only issue is that the black mini usb charging cable doesn't fit inside too tightly. It feels loose and doesn't go in all the way. I'm not willing to push it in harder to find out. Maybe it's just the new cable


Does the charging light come on? If so, it's in all the way. Unfortunately, my experience with the mini USB and Amazon's devices is that they rarely fit very tightly. On my PW(s) and on my Fires, I make sure they're charging before walking away.

Betsy


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Although it's been reported elsewhere that the light goes completely off, I can say, that at least on my new PW2, it does not go completely off. It does, however, get very, very dark, especially when compared to the original PW.
> 
> Here are two pics; one has the original PW and the PW and the other is only of the new PW2. Both were taken in my bathroom with the door closed with my iPod touch with no flash. They are very grainy because of that, but hopefully you can see there is a very dim light from the PW2. The setting was 0 on both of them.
> 
> ...


My PW2 looks exactly the same at 0 setting in complete darkness. The light is NOT turned all the way off.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you, Betsy and Teralpar. 

Seems like they consciously worked on it. Wonder what prevented them from turning it all the way off. Ultimately not a big deal for me but thanks so much for the quick response. Mine comes tomorrow. 

Do you notice the .2 weight difference or no?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

teralpar said:


> My PW2 looks exactly the same at 0 setting in complete darkness. The light is NOT turned all the way off.


It's interesting how bright it makes the original PW look. It never bothered me that the light didn't go all the way off (though it does with the cover off; or it should). But I know it does some people, so I wanted to check it.

Betsy


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

laurie_lu said:


> My PW2 arrived earlier today as expected. I just finished charging it. It's my first Paperwhite. Everything looks OK so far but I haven't sat down and examined it that closely. My only issue is that the black mini usb charging cable doesn't fit inside too tightly. It feels loose and doesn't go in all the way. I'm not willing to push it in harder to find out. Maybe it's just the new cable


Actually it's just the cord itself and not the device. I used one of my older Kindle charging cables to hook my PW2 up to my computer to transfer some books via Calibre. The older cable fit nice and tight like it should.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> Thank you, Betsy and Teralpar.
> 
> Seems like they consciously worked on it. Wonder what prevented them from turning it all the way off. Ultimately not a big deal for me but thanks so much for the quick response. Mine comes tomorrow.
> 
> Do you notice the .2 weight difference or no?


I didn't notice, and mine is already in the cover. I'll remove it and check in a bit.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> Do you notice the .2 weight difference or no?


OK, I wouldn't really have expected to notice it and I didn't. I did weigh it on my scale, and the PW2 is 7.0 ounces and the PW1 is 7 1/8 ounces. I couldn't tell any difference.

I asked my husband if he could tell which one was lighter, without telling him which one was, and first he said the old PW, then he said he couldn't tell.

That being said, if you're going to put it in a cover, as I am, every little bit helps.

Betsy


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

Betsy, PW2 light does not turn completely off either.  In a dark room with the PW1, I set it on 1.  I have the PW2 set on 6 in a dark room.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jen200 said:


> Betsy, PW2 light does not turn completely off either. In a dark room with the PW1, I set it on 1. I have the PW2 set on 6 in a dark room.


OK, that confirms it's not just me--even with set to zero. Although, I will say, it's really, really dim. I use about 10-12 on my PW everywhere. Still playing with the new one.

Betsy


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Did anyone else have difficulty adjusting to the smaller screen of the paperwhite?  My last kindle was the K3 and since then I've been reading on the original Fire and now the iPad mini.  I love reading on the iPad mini and have tried both the landscape and portrait on the paperwhite.  I'm starting to adjust but haven't decided if I'm going to keep it.  Anyone else or is it just me?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Patricia said:


> Did anyone else have difficulty adjusting to the smaller screen of the paperwhite? My last kindle was the K3 and since then I've been reading on the original Fire and now the iPad mini. I love reading on the iPad mini and have tried both the landscape and portrait on the paperwhite. I'm starting to adjust but haven't decided if I'm going to keep it. Anyone else or is it just me?


The screen on the PW is the same size as the K3. In fact the same as all eInk kindles except hte DX. . . .but, yes, slightly smaller then small tablet screens.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Patricia said:


> Did anyone else have difficulty adjusting to the smaller screen of the paperwhite? My last kindle was the K3 and since then I've been reading on the original Fire and now the iPad mini. I love reading on the iPad mini and have tried both the landscape and portrait on the paperwhite. I'm starting to adjust but haven't decided if I'm going to keep it. Anyone else or is it just me?


reading on the original fire and the ipad mini are larger screens but many kindle loyalists hate reading on lcd screens. that said, if i'm gonna read on a tablet, i'd read on the new google nexus 7. that screen is by far the best of the lot with tablets in regard to clearness and overall screen quality. after reading on a nexus 7 (i only read articles not novels), reading on a fire or a ipad mini just feels unfun. new kindle pw2 screen is incredible!!!! especially in the pitch dark. no more splotches like all the ones i saw on my 7 pw1s. today is a good day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have everything from an iPod Touch to several eInk Kindles, including a PW1 and PW2, to an iPad to a Kindle Fire and read on all of them.  I tend to grab whatever is available and charged.  Reading LCD screens doesn't bother me.  I don't have any problems adjusting to size any more than I had problems switching between hardbacks, trade paperbacks and "regular" paperbacks.  

Patricia, it may be that, if you're happy to read on the iPad Mini and have no need for the lighter weight, longer battery life and ability to read in broad daylight that an eInk Kindle gives you, you don't need the PW.  Which is fine.  I, on the other hand, love the ability to read in any lighting including daylight and the light size and battery life.  We were out today, sunny day, and I could read with no reflections.

I'll continue to read on anything handy, but not giving up eInk. 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll continue to read on anything handy, but not giving up eInk.
> 
> Betsy


Including cereal boxes at breakfast, and toothpaste tubes when in the bathroom. 

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Including cereal boxes at breakfast, and toothpaste tubes when in the bathroom.
> 
> L


Isn't that what they are for?


Betsy


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry, I guess I had just gotten so used to the iPad mini.  I actually owned the K1, 2, and 3, but haven't read on one in a couple of years.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patricia said:


> Sorry, I guess I had just gotten so used to the iPad mini. I actually owned the K1, 2, and 3, but haven't read on one in a couple of years.


Sounds like you've found the right device for you. You have 30 days to play with the PW2, I'd make the most of it just so you're sure.

Betsy


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll continue to read on anything handy, but not giving up eInk.
> 
> Betsy


I feel the same way. Before my PW2 I read on my iPad Mini and Kindle Touch, and occasionally my Samsung Galaxy 2. I think I read on the iPad Mini more than the others and it doesn't bother me, although I wouldn't mind if the text was a little more clearer (come on Retina iPad Mini! ) When I started out reading on the PW2 yesterday, it took some getting used to (this is my first PW Kindle), and wasn't sure if I was going to keep it, since I use my iPad to read in the dark, but I'm getting used to the screen on the PW now. Plus, the battery life is a whole lot better on it than the iPad. I won't have to worry about charging it after 2-3 hours of reading.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

northofdivision said:


> reading on the original fire and the ipad mini are larger screens but many kindle loyalists hate reading on lcd screens. that said, if i'm gonna read on a tablet, i'd read on the new google nexus 7. that screen is by far the best of the lot with tablets in regard to clearness and overall screen quality. after reading on a nexus 7 (i only read articles not novels), reading on a fire or a ipad mini just feels unfun. new kindle pw2 screen is incredible!!!! especially in the pitch dark. no more splotches like all the ones i saw on my 7 pw1s. today is a good day.


Have you read on the Kindle Fire HD? I have the 7" and find the high def (for everything) and reading experience fantastic. I use the sepia reading setting.

The only thing I dont like...and it's significant....is the weight for long-term reading. Hence....my Kindle PW


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Have you read on the Kindle Fire HD? I have the 7" and find the high def (for everything) and reading experience fantastic. I use the sepia reading setting.
> 
> The only thing I dont like...and it's significant....is the weight for long-term reading. Hence....my Kindle PW


yeah, the kindle fire hd screen is comparable to the nexus 7 imo. they're both great using sepia, agreed. i just like the form factor of the n7 as well as the vanilla android stock build. if you can sideload the 'moon reader' app, do yourself a favor and load it. it has a feature called autoscroll which is pretty amazing and with the hd screen its very very fluid. literally can place it on its side and lay in bed and read for an hour and not touch it once. you use the volume toggle to control the speed the text scrolls. it also has two screen landscape view with animated page turns so it actually feels like a book.

to stick with the pw2 talk, i'm in the pitch dark right now with my laptop and the pw2 on level 10. it looks just like sepia to me and there are zero splotches. bliss.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

northofdivision said:


> yeah, the kindle fire hd screen is comparable to the nexus 7 imo. they're both great using sepia, agreed. i just like the form factor of the n7 as well as the vanilla android stock build. if you can sideload the 'moon reader' app, do yourself a favor and load it. it has a feature called autoscroll which is pretty amazing and with the hd screen its very very fluid. literally can place it on its side and lay in bed and read for an hour and not touch it once. you use the volume toggle to control the speed the text scrolls. it also has two screen landscape view with animated page turns so it actually feels like a book.
> 
> to stick with the pw2 talk, i'm in the pitch dark right now with my laptop and the pw2 on level 10. it looks just like sepia to me and there are zero splotches. bliss.


Thanks! We're coming into 'power outage season' and I like to keep both Kindles - Fire & PW - charged up. I'll check out that app.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

Doodle Mom said:


> Have a question...plugged my kindle intoo my Mac desk top and registered it. It is fully charged and there is no icon so I can eject it. How do I remove it safely? Thanks


Unmount your Kindle from your Mac, using Finder. It'll be in the left pane of the Finder window, where all your devices, sharing, favorites, etc are listed in a column. You just hit the eject button there beside it. My PW2 didn't create an icon in the top right corner of my desktop, either. But it does need to be 'ejected'. That's where you'll find it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

My PW2 wifi is lighter to hold while reading in bed than my PW1 wifi & 3G.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> My PW2 wifi is lighter to hold while reading in bed than my PW1 wifi & 3G.


If you look at the spec pages the wifi only models are definitely lighter than those with 3G. That was true between the two PW1 models and is also true between PW2 models. I think it was also true between the K3Keyboard models as well.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you look at the spec pages the wifi only models are definitely lighter than those with 3G. That was true between the two PW1 models and is also true between PW2 models. I think it was also true between the K3Keyboard models as well.


Speaking of which: If one has wi fi 90% of the time is ordering the PW 3G overkill??


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> Speaking of which: If one has wi fi 90% of the time is ordering the PW 3G overkill??


I think so, 3G is great in a tablet that is used mainly for online activities, but my ereader is for reading books and I can wait to download a book until I hit wifi. The odds of my finishing a book without having the next one on my PW and ready to go are pretty slim. If its a new book I just heard about I can jot a note and download it later (or more likely buy it on my iphone immediately and cloud download it later on my Kindle)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Speaking of which: If one has wi fi 90% of the time is ordering the PW 3G overkill??


Only you can say that.  It depends entirely on how desperate you might be to download a book during that 10% of the time. I can say that I haven't had WiFi since my K1, and don't miss it.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah... I think I'm just going to go with the regular PW2...
I download all of my stuff while home anyways. Thanks.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can say that I haven't had WiFi since my K1, and don't miss it.
> 
> Betsy


Think you may have meant 3G?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I knew what she meant...
Thanks.
Hope everyone enjoys their new toys!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Think you may have meant 3G?


Yep! Having fumble-brain today, LOL!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Oops!  I did too. I happened to post my obsevations about the PW2's lightness in weight in the wrong thread.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Leslie said:


> Including cereal boxes at breakfast, and toothpaste tubes when in the bathroom.
> 
> L


HEY!!! Have you been peeking into my house??


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Funny the Fire HDX beat the Paperwhite here. Arrived two days ago. Paperwhite was due yesterday. Tracker says it is held up in Kentucky and will arrive Monday.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

It came!! Tracker said Monday...odd. 
Very nice.  Only question I have and this is in comparison to my being so used to my K3 and I know everyone sees differently:

Does anyone notice the background (doesn't matter the lighting) a little yellowish compared to the white of the Kindle?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> It came!! Tracker said Monday...odd.
> Very nice. Only question I have and this is in comparison to my being so used to my K3 and I know everyone sees differently:
> 
> Does anyone notice the background (doesn't matter the lighting) a little yellowish compared to the white of the Kindle?


It is true that the 'white' of the PW2 is a little more 'vanilla ice cream' and a little less 'mother of pearl' as previous kindle screens were. But it's good. Really. After a while you won't notice the difference unless you're going to the trouble to compare it side by side.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Good to know. I don't do all that side by side stuff anymore because I would drive myself crazy. It was just blatantly obvious when I first turned it on...
Now that I know that it's normal; I'm fine w it and I'll adapt, I'm sure.
Thanks!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Good to know. I don't do all that side by side stuff anymore because I would drive myself crazy. It was just blatantly obvious when I first turned it on...
> Now that I know that it's normal; I'm fine w it and I'll adapt, I'm sure.
> Thanks!!


Yes. . . coming from one to the other you do notice it at first. . . . . . but after just a few minutes of use, frankly, you don't any more.

It has just occurred to me that the difference in background opacity may be at least part of the reason why the lights seem to work better now. OR, maybe the tweak to the lighting focus and placement is what makes the background appear a slightly different shade.


----------

